# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدام رشته ؟ تربیت بدنی - نرم افزار - معماری

## mehdi2

*من تو چند تا رشته شک دارم به نظر شما با توجه با رفتار های من کدوم بدرد بخورتر هست؟؟؟؟
1)تربیت بدنی
2)نرم افزار
3)معماری
4)هر چی شما بگید؟؟؟
اخلاق ورفتار من:
کلا دنبال هیجان هستم/ زندگی رو آسون میگیرم/ پیش از انتخاب هر تصمیمی خیلی زیاد فکر می کنم وبعد اطلاعات جمع میکنم ولی باز هم شک دارم/دنبال چیز های مسخره نیستم مثلا دنبال جنس مخالف یا داشتن چیزی که باهاش مغرور بشم می خوام خاکی بمونم/عشق ورزش هستم/عشق طبیعت/آدمی که دعوا نمی کنم/از آدم هایی که خودشون نیستند بدم میاد/به مردم دیر اعتماد میکنم/احساس داشتن سواد بیشتر نسبت به مردم/منطقی/احساس میکنم همه دشمن من هستند.
من خودم به ورزش علاقه دارم ولی همونطور که گفتید شغل خوبی در آینده نداره وترس از فقیری؟؟؟؟خدانکنه انسان در این شرایط باشه*

----------


## lvjqd

سلام

اين خيلي عاليه كه  با شناخت از خودت مي خواهي  رشته رو انتخاب كني.
به لينك زير يه نگاهي بنداز اطلاعات كلي بهت مي ده 

 http://forum.konkur.in/thread28674.html

البته از لينك هاي داخل اون، اولي ( Free Personality Test | 16Personalities  ) رو استفاده نكن چون خارجيه يه كم سخته اسفاده اش.

بعدش برو اينجا

.: Iran Zehn :.

اينم بگم بايد با حوصله انجام بدي تست رو،   و در پاسخگويي صداقت داشته باشي.

ضمنا از درست بودن نتايج اطلاعي ندارم.

ولي براي خودم تست رو انجام دادم، در مورد من تا حدودي زيادي درست بود.

----------


## artim

> *من تو چند تا رشته شک دارم به نظر شما با توجه با رفتار های من کدوم بدرد بخورتر هست؟؟؟؟
> 1)تربیت بدنی
> 2)نرم افزار
> 3)معماری
> 4)هر چی شما بگید؟؟؟
> اخلاق ورفتار من:
> کلا دنبال هیجان هستم/ زندگی رو آسون میگیرم/ پیش از انتخاب هر تصمیمی خیلی زیاد فکر می کنم وبعد اطلاعات جمع میکنم ولی باز هم شک دارم/دنبال چیز های مسخره نیستم مثلا دنبال جنس مخالف یا داشتن چیزی که باهاش مغرور بشم می خوام خاکی بمونم/عشق ورزش هستم/عشق طبیعت/آدمی که دعوا نمی کنم/از آدم هایی که خودشون نیستند بدم میاد/به مردم دیر اعتماد میکنم/احساس داشتن سواد بیشتر نسبت به مردم/منطقی/احساس میکنم همه دشمن من هستند.*


هیچکس حتی بهترین روانشناس بجز خودت نمیتونه بگه کدوم رشته واست بهتره
خودت با توجه به علاقت انتخاب کن

----------


## badbadak

من میگم نرمافزار

----------


## last shot

آخه این 3 تا شباهتی به هم ندارن!روحیتو کاری ندارم از نظر شغل 
معماری(برای پروژه باید خیلی اینور و اونور بری توام که عاشق بدو بدویی)
نرم افزار 
تربیت بدنی

----------


## hsam

فقط معماری باسه شما که پسر هم هستید خوبه 


این رشته فقط عرضه می خواد اون موقع است که فقط پول پارو می کنی

----------


## zia

رشته ای برو که در آینده بتونی خرج زن و بچه ت رو ازش دربیاری ! 

معماری رو شناختی ندارم ، 

ولی تربیت بدنی که کلهم بازار کار واسش تعریف نشده ست ، نرم افزار هم تو همون مایه ها 

الان خودم با لیسانس زیست که هیچگونه بازار کاری نداره ، دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم

----------


## mehdi2

> سلام
> 
> اين خيلي عاليه كه  با شناخت از خودت مي خواهي  رشته رو انتخاب كني.
> به لينك زير يه نگاهي بنداز اطلاعات كلي بهت مي ده 
> 
>  http://forum.konkur.in/thread28674.html
> 
> البته از لينك هاي داخل اون، اولي ( Free Personality Test | 16Personalities  ) رو استفاده نكن چون خارجيه يه كم سخته اسفاده اش.
> 
> ...


خیلی عالی بود به اون چیزی که علاقه داشتم مطمئن تر شدم

----------


## Masoud39

> *من تو چند تا رشته شک دارم به نظر شما با توجه با رفتار های من کدوم بدرد بخورتر هست؟؟؟؟
> 1)تربیت بدنی
> 2)نرم افزار
> 3)معماری
> 4)هر چی شما بگید؟؟؟
> اخلاق ورفتار من:
> کلا دنبال هیجان هستم/ زندگی رو آسون میگیرم/ پیش از انتخاب هر تصمیمی خیلی زیاد فکر می کنم وبعد اطلاعات جمع میکنم ولی باز هم شک دارم/دنبال چیز های مسخره نیستم مثلا دنبال جنس مخالف یا داشتن چیزی که باهاش مغرور بشم می خوام خاکی بمونم/عشق ورزش هستم/عشق طبیعت/آدمی که دعوا نمی کنم/از آدم هایی که خودشون نیستند بدم میاد/به مردم دیر اعتماد میکنم/احساس داشتن سواد بیشتر نسبت به مردم/منطقی/احساس میکنم همه دشمن من هستند.
> من خودم به ورزش علاقه دارم ولی همونطور که گفتید شغل خوبی در آینده نداره وترس از فقیری؟؟؟؟خدانکنه انسان در این شرایط باشه*


برو معماری :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mehdi2

> برو معماری


چندتا دلیل بگو؟

----------


## mehdi2

> من میگم نرمافزار


به چه دلیلی؟؟؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> چندتا دلیل بگو؟



با این شرایط یا برو معماری یا نرم افزار چون معلومه روحیه لطیفی داری !!!!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ولی خب هیجان میخوای برو شهر بازی چون اینا هیجان اونجوری ندارن !!!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Masoud39

> چندتا دلیل بگو؟


1-تربیت بدنی نسبت به معماری و نرم افزار  بازار کار خوبی نداره پس بزارش کنار :Yahoo (31): 

2_چون دنبال هیجانی توی رشته معماری بعضی وقتا مجبوری تا صبح بیدار بمونی پروژتو کامل کنی و این خودش آخر هیجانه :Y (509):

----------


## wruveacr

4) شما برو فقه و حقوق اسلامی ... :Y (593): 
هم می تونی بعدش مداح بشی ، نوحه بخونی که مثل خوانندگی تحرک داره ...  :Yahoo (4): 
هم درآمد نوحه نویسی از برنامه نویسی بیشتره تو ایران  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## دخمل بابام

معماری چون هم پول توشه هم اینکه چون شما هیجانی و منطقی هستید در این زمینه خلاقیت بیشتری خواهید داشت اکر علاقه مند به به ورزش هستید می تونید در کنار معماری به آن بپردازید

----------


## sepanta1990

> رشته ای برو که در آینده بتونی خرج زن و بچه ت رو ازش دربیاری ! 
> 
> معماری رو شناختی ندارم ، 
> 
> ولی تربیت بدنی که کلهم بازار کار واسش تعریف نشده ست ، نرم افزار هم تو همون مایه ها 
> 
> الان خودم با لیسانس زیست که هیچگونه بازار کاری نداره ، دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم


نرم افزار که بازار کارش خوبه

----------


## معلم

> معماری چون هم پول توشه هم اینکه چون شما هیجانی و منطقی هستید در این زمینه خلاقیت بیشتری خواهید داشت اکر علاقه مند به به ورزش هستید می تونید در کنار معماری به آن بپردازید


حرفشون منطقی هست

----------


## Armaghan

باید با یه مشاور مجرب مشورت کنید که ازتون تست استاندارد بگیره و بطور علمی شخصیت شناسی و راهنماییتون کنه. بحث یک عمر زندگیه نمیشه سرسری نظر داد.

----------


## milad1124

مگه اومدی خواستگاری که روحیاتت رو نوشتی
اول علاقه
دوم علاقه
سوم شاید استعداد
چهارم بازار کار
در نظر بگیر
من به شخصه هیچ وقت نرم افزار رو کنار این دوتا نمیزارم
معماری حوصله خلاقیت و متفاوت بودن زیادی رو میخواد

----------


## mehdi2

> مگه اومدی خواستگاری که روحیاتت رو نوشتی
> اول علاقه
> دوم علاقه
> سوم شاید استعداد
> چهارم بازار کار
> در نظر بگیر
> من به شخصه هیچ وقت نرم افزار رو کنار این دوتا نمیزارم
> معماری حوصله خلاقیت و متفاوت بودن زیادی رو میخواد


اونی که من علاقه دارم حقوقش نمی رسه به یه800هزار تومن

----------


## milad1124

> اونی که من علاقه دارم حقوقش نمی رسه به یه800هزار تومن


علاقه بدون فکر که جواب نمیده
نگو که به تربیت بدنی علاقه داری

رتبت چند شده

----------


## badbadak

باور کن نرم افزار برو خیلی کاربرد داره میتونی کلی بازی کامپیوتری درست کنی یا برنامه بنویسی و خیلی چیزای دیگه

----------


## mmahsa

عالی بود واقعا تشکر از معرفیش

----------


## fati_yz

ببین ب نظر من معماری نرو...تازگیا خیلی مد شده بچه های معماری خیلی زیادن مطمئن باش نمیتونی بری سر کار در آینده....حالا بین نرم افزار و تربیت بدنی بستگی ب خودت داره ب نظرم کاری ب علاقه نداشته باش

----------

